# Carl Nielsen Violin Concerto



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

*Carl Nielsen's Concerto for Violin and orchestra, op. 33 [D.F.61] *was written for Hungarian violinist Dr. Emil Telmányi, Nielsen's son-in-law, in 1911.

Unlike Nielsen's later works, the concerto has a distinct, melody-oriented Neo-Classical structure. Unusually, there are two movements. The calm "Praeludium" is followed by a catching tune for the orchestra providing opportunities for tricks by the violin. The long, slow Adagio leads to the final Scherzo which, as Nielsen commented, "renounces everything that might dazzle or impress."

I would love to hear your views on how you rate this concerto. Good, bad or ugly?
Your experiences, feelings about interpretations, concerts, recordings.
I have my preferences and my opinions. I do rate this VC in my top ten. Better than Sibelius, maybe not, but still very good.


----------



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

My choices for recordings:
#1









#2


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I love it, even though it falls just outside my top 12 violin concertos (which would be in order of composition: Beethoven, Mendelssohn, Bruch 1, Brahms, Tchaikovsky, Dvořák, Sibelius, Berg, Bax, Moeran, Shostakovich 1+2). It would be in the same tier as e.g. Karłowicz, Elgar, Glazunov, Prokofiev 1+2, Myaskovsky, Szymanowski 1+2, Barber, Arutiunian. Then again, I like Nielsen's clarinet concerto even better.
.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

It is quite a while since I heard it but it is a work I have always found a little underwhelming so it is time to try again!


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

This recording is well worth an audition.









There are a few others I have including the Frang recording mentioned by Joachim Raff which is also very fine.
I have been meaning to get the recording by Jiyoon Lee as she shared first prize in the 2016 Carl Nielsen International Violin Competition with Liya Petrova.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Enthusiast said:


> It is quite a while since I heard it but it is a work I have always found a little underwhelming so it is time to try again!


Similar. This is not my favourite Nielsen work, although I love the Clarinet Concerto.


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

I like its carefree and joyous nature, but I prefer his flute and clarinet concertos above it.


----------

